# tadpole / eggs with shrimp?



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

Can't seem to find an answer on this while searching. Has anyone kept ghost shrimp or red cherry shrimp in their water feature? I am wondering if there would be a problem with tadpoles and shrimp being in the same water source. Any comments?

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

I've never tried it, but I've kept a few different species of shrimp and I would NOT trust the ghost shrimp at all. They can be pretty mean little boogers for their size. 

The cherries are a bit more laid back (or maybe they're just smaller) but I wouldn't try it with anything you wouldn't mind losing. The baby shrimp would probably become tad snacks, and any tiny or lazy tad may turn into a shrimp buffet.


----------



## jrgobble (Jun 23, 2011)

With all the shrimp I have kept, they love to eat any prey that they can capture. So tads would be a food source. So I would not do it. You could use a screen to seperate the two in the water if you want to keep them in the same tank.


----------



## morg (Jul 28, 2012)

I keep 6 tanks of different dwarf shrimp. Any neocardinua species shouldn't harm them unless it is a dead tad. Neos are peaceful. Ghost shrimp are aggressive, as stated before. Try cherries, yellows, or blue pearls...all neos.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

jrgobble said:


> You could use a screen to seperate the two in the water if you want to keep them in the same tank.


The screen won't matter. Frogs will deposit tads in both pools.


----------



## heckler (Dec 28, 2011)

I think he means separating the water to make a top half and a bottom half as opposed to a left and right half


----------



## nhaislip (Mar 28, 2010)

What about bamboo shrimp, if your feature is big enough. A larger shrimp, but definitely don't think it would hurt any tads because it is a filter feeder.


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

While I usually don't like putting non-geographically similar things together [for lack of better phrasing], i have put a couple tads in my cherry shrimp tank [with well over 70 shrimp] and the tads did fine, and morphed out fine...i also have a few cherries in my valerioi's water section...


----------

